# Anybody surf any river waves pop up style...no paddle?



## racerx (Sep 25, 2007)

Curious what board they use and any lessons learned.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Done it plenty on the Carlson river board, it's way more stable to stay kneeling but standing up is possible if you're small. Idk about sup, should be easier to stand on than a three foot long piece of foam. If you are planning on swimming into the wave you'll have to pick a good hole with eddys that pull you into the hole without much effort. I'd usually just jump into the wave from the side off a rock, idk if that's advisable on a SUP.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Pipeline, lunch counter and brennan's are regularly surfed without a paddle. I'm sure there are plenty of others as well.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

This is all I know. river surfing


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Glenwood gets surfed prone style as much, or more than SUP. You see it surfed by everything from short boards to long boards. There's plenty of people who use SUP boards, but just ditch the paddle too.


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

I used a Badfish 6'11" river surfer "pop-up style" in the Durango park last summer a number of times, worked great. This was at lower flows, it was really fun.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Whatever it takes. Prone, knee paddling, standing. It's all about determining the most affective means for a given spot.


----------



## Rocky Mtn Outdoor Center (Jul 6, 2004)

The Scout Wave in Salida works really well for pop-up style because it has great eddy access. The Badfish River Surfer is sweet because it is narrow enough to still paddle while lying down. It can be difficult if your board is super wide, unless you have a giant wing span.


----------



## racerx (Sep 25, 2007)

TonyM said:


> I used a Badfish 6'11" river surfer "pop-up style" in the Durango park last summer a number of times, worked great. This was at lower flows, it was really fun.


Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## racerx (Sep 25, 2007)

Rocky Mtn Outdoor Center said:


> The Scout Wave in Salida works really well for pop-up style because it has great eddy access. The Badfish River Surfer is sweet because it is narrow enough to still paddle while lying down. It can be difficult if your board is super wide, unless you have a giant wing span.


Good info, thanks. Most of my surfing will be in Pueblo.


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

If you are ever in Massachusetts and the Connecticut river is over 55,000 CFS you can shred up Wave-o-saurus! (This picture is showing the wave fairly small, at approximately 55K)


----------



## annafischer (Apr 14, 2011)

Corner Pocket and Ponderosa in Durango are great to Shortboard. Custom river Simmons from TLsurf.com


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## River Surfer (May 10, 2015)

All of you going to think I am crazy, but actually moved to Colorado 3 years ago to just surf rivers from the Ocean. Grew up surfing the reef breaks of Hawaii, California, and Caribbean, from Pipeline to epic point breaks, but have more fun searching out inland waves in the arteries we call rivers. I have found waves in irrigation canals and in the middle of no where, its like the stoke and adventure of early surfing days all over again. Plus I don't miss sharks, aggro trendy pop culture crowded line ups of kooks who think their too cool. So to answer the question, I mostly use a rockered surfboard and works fine. "Rocky Mountain Aloha"


----------

